
Show HN: 3geonames.org – A triple name geocode for the world - eruci
https://3geonames.org/
======
eruci
Encoding geographic coordinates into a string is a trivial thing. Yet, there
are many grid based systems (geohash, PlusCodes, Mapcodes), and some even turn
the thing into a business (Zippr, What3Words). I agree with the commonly
stated motivation that Latitude and Longitude are not sufficient for
identifying a place in both an unambiguous and human friendly way. A single
string for this pair of numbers is a better representation, if only it can
preserve all the information contained in the original latitude,longitude
pair, something no existing geo-encoding system does. That's my goal.

GeoCode is an open source Geolocation Code, mapping (latitude,longitude) to
{(one alphanumeric number) or (three geonames)}.

